# Keep it or sell it?



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

A few years back a good friend of mine, Tom, passed away. While cleaning out his gun case his son handed me a shotgun and said his father wanted me to have this. Just by glancing at it I thought it was a 20 guage Remington 1100. When I got home with it I realized it was a 28 guage Remington 11-48 Skeet. I have found out that it was made in 1956 and has never been shot. It still looks brand new.

It has been sitting here and this year I am either going to use it for squirrels or sell it to a bird hunter. My wife said I should keep it in memory of Tom. I think a gun in this condition and is probably woth around $1000. Would you keep it or sell it and buy something I would use more often?

If I keep it I need some shells. All I have found is target loads. #7.5 is the biggest shot. I have always shot squirells with my 410 using #6 or #4. Will a target load kill a squirell at 25 yards?


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Personally, I view a gift like that as a now family heirloom to be passed on to my children. I have two that were given to me by my wifes aunt, they are worthless but, she thought of me to pass them on to so it just does not feel respectful to the deceased to sell them. If you need the cash go for it.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I couldn't sell it personally even if it was going to go to waste just sitting in the safe


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

keep it!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

And I thought I had a problem getting rounds for my 16ga. I'll never think that again!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Keep it. That's a cool gun. My dad got a gun for his 12th birthday and he gave it to me for my 12th birthday. I treasure that gun. 

There are plenty of online retailers that will sell that size shells at about .50 a shot if you can't order it locally.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

keep it.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The skeet choke probably won't pattern tight enough to kill a squirrel. $20 for a box of shells is pricey.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

You will regret selling it!! Just sayin!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Keep it. I just gave my son a 12 ga pump I've had since I was 15, and a 308 that he killed his first deer with, and a 22 auto that my dad handed down to me. And that's the first time I've seen him clean 3 guns properly. He's 21 but still, was good to be able to hand down a heritage.

Now my 20 ga single shot that I bought for 25 bucks and just spent over 100 to get it working again.... I'm keeping that one.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

if it was me i would keep it and send the barrel off to put chokes in it. then you could use what ever choke you wanted. it may take the value down some if you wanted to sell it, but i wouldn't.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

As someone that is just now starting the family or friend heirloom tradition (due to lack of father or grandfather) I would hold on to it!!!! I now have a son and I have zero to pass down to him that was either given to me from my father or grandfather. Both have been out of my life and I am truly wishing that I can start this business of passing things down the line whether it's to good friends or family. 

Grandaddy's Gun:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHMLuZ4-ils


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

If a friend thought enough of our friendship to leave me one of his possessions I would never sell it even if it never left the safe. He could have left it to anyone but he chose you. Thats just me though.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Definately keep it. That's what I would do. He wanted you to have it. Use it or admire it but keep it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd keep it...if it contains no sentimental value sell it but ifin he was a good friend and the family thought enough about me to give it to me, I'd keep her!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Like the rest of 'em, I couldn't think of selling a gun a friend gave me on passing. That shot gun will do a great job on birds, dove and quail.. I don't know the cash value of the gun, it's priceless.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

If you chose to sell it, you were not as good a friend to him as he was to you! I have lot of guns from my Dad and Father in Law that I hope to keep in our family forever.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

sell it to me.naa keep it.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> And I thought I had a problem getting rounds for my 16ga. I'll never think that again!


You want to talk difficult, one of the guns my wife's aunt gave me is a .32 Remington. As rare as frogs hair.


----------



## cheesegrits (Sep 18, 2013)

I would definitely keep it! Buy some shells of whatever shot size you can find and get a loader and make up what you need. Even with the non-adjustable choke in the barrel you can see which setup patterns best for your purposes. 28 gauge is my favorite gun for quail.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/39...ell-press-28-gauge-2-3-4?cm_vc=ProductFinding


----------

